# Help plz lol



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AAlvarado88!! said:


> got a gen 2 Cruze hatch, gonna buy the eibach lowering springs for it, just need help on what tire size I can put on them, if I’m looking into rims with some lip on it. Pretty much want to know what’s the widest tire I can put on it with the lower springs...probably going with 18” inch rims with a lip on them also, some opinions and advice would be great!


Lip?

Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Think he just means a deep dish style rim where the hub is offset form the outside.


----------

